# javy's latest creation



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Old lami glass rod rebuilt..cig slinger..one of the best pier king actions i ever felt if not the best..12 and 8s on the end keep the action perfect


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous work. LOVE the color combination!

I drilled the rotor on my 402 last night. Etch primed today. Now if I can just remember how to put it back together. haha I took it apart in Sept!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Cajun...you've got the coolest stuff! I'm way past jelly, bro!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an awesome looking combo!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

How much do you have into the rod if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet !!!!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe i'll bring it by ..cody im not sure id have to add it up..lol..25 bucks in just the first guide i know that


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great man. I was curious bcuz I'm wanting to get a rod built soon and really like your work.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Javy built the rod..im the designer of alot of them lately


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

very cool set-up. You and your buddy need to get a domain name and show-case the custom rods. Javier will probably get more business than he can handle. Heck, he may be at that point now.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks man..i do reels though..im just helping him get a better feel for the area and the way we fish and the stuff we use..not everyone likes the color combos i come up with..but to each his own


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

A couple more of javy's builds


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn nice ... between your reel skills and Javier's rod building skills, a person can have the ultimate custom set-up. A nice business niche that could be filled by you two.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

The first rod... what color blue thread did you use on the eyes? I like it


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*rod pink*

:thumbdown:


----------

